# Telekom-Router Speedport W 700V zu offen



## Captain Picard (24 November 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/81233


> : Der ADSL-WLAN-Router Speedport W 700V stellt in der ausgelieferten Firmware-Version 1.07 die Browser-Konfiguration auch über das Internet zur Verfügung. Zwischen einem Angreifer aus dem Internet und der vollen Kontrolle über den Router und das daran angeschlossene Netzwerk steht nur noch das Konfigurations-Passwort. Freundlicherweise zeigt der Router das Standard-Passwort auch noch auf der Eingangsseite an


----------



## Devilfrank (24 November 2006)

*AW: Telekom-Router Speedport W 700V zu offen*

Ist doch gefixt.


> ...ein Firmware-Update auf die Version 1.16 schließt die Lücke zuverlässig.


----------



## Captain Picard (24 November 2006)

*AW: Telekom-Router Speedport W 700V zu offen*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Ist doch gefixt.


Autoupdate?


----------



## Devilfrank (24 November 2006)

*AW: Telekom-Router Speedport W 700V zu offen*

Korrekt.

Ablauf des automatischen Firmware Updates:
Sobald sich beim Auto Configuration Server (ACS) ein Router vom Typ Speedport W 700V meldet (beim Aufbau einer PPPoE Session zur Einwahl ins Internet, spätestens zum Zeitpunkt der Zwangstrennung), bekommt dieser das Firmware Update automatisch installiert, wenn die bisherige Firmware Version niedriger ist als die Version 1.16.000.


----------

